# Food Safety News - 02/04/2021...  Lawsuit challenges FDA approval of additive that makes Impossible Burger ‘bleed’



## daveomak.fs (Feb 4, 2021)

*Lawsuit challenges FDA approval of additive that makes Impossible Burger ‘bleed’*
By News Desk on Feb 04, 2021 12:05 am The Center for Food Safety is challenging the FDA’s approval of a color additive used to make Impossible Foods’ plant-based burger appear to “bleed” like real meat. The advocacy group claims that the FDA’s decision was not based on “convincing evidence” as required by regulation. In a brief filed Jan. 28 in the Ninth Circuit U.S.... Continue Reading

*Denmark to toughen Salmonella Dublin rules*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 04, 2021 12:03 am The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration is tightening controls on a type of Salmonella in cattle. Salmonella Dublin can cause miscarriages and reduced milk production in cows as well as serious illness in humans. Cattle can be infected without being ill. The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) is stepping up checks in herds that... Continue Reading

*Study finds stories and songs can boost food safety and hygiene*
By News Desk on Feb 04, 2021 12:01 am Traditional performing arts could be used in some countries to improve food safety and hygiene, according to a recently published study. Researchers in The Gambia discovered that mothers’ food safety and hygiene behaviors were improved by a low-cost behavior change community program trialed in rural villages. After six months, researchers observed that hospital admissions had... Continue Reading

*Multi-state Salmonella outbreak of unknown origin now up to 60 patients*
By Coral Beach on Feb 03, 2021 04:52 pm Traceback efforts continue in a Salmonella Miami outbreak, but few details are available. Federal investigators report that the patient count has increased to 60. The source has not yet been determined. In its original outbreak notification on Jan. 13 the Food and Drug Administration’s weekly CORE investigation table listed 48 patients. The FDA has not revealed... Continue Reading

*Last year’s listeriosis outbreak involving deli meats is over*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2021 03:22 pm The final listeriosis outbreak of 2020 is in the books. It was officially declared over on Jan. 28, 2021, after a five-month run. One person died. Here are the details from the final outbreak report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: 12 people infected with the outbreak strain of Listeria monocytogenes were reported from... Continue Reading

*State finds E. coli in raw milk; dairy initiates retail level recall*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2021 01:47 pm A Washington State dairy is recalling unpasteurized, raw milk from retailers and consumers after state tests showed a sample was contaminated with Shiga toxin-producing E. Coli. Williams Valley Family Farm LLC announced the recall today, warning consumers to stop using the implicated milk. “The recall was initiated after routine sampling conducted by the Washington State... Continue Reading

*New 5-state E.coli outbreak kills one person: food source remains unknown*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2021 12:35 pm The food source responsible for a new outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 in five states remains unknown. Sixteen illnesses, nine hospitalizations, and one death are associated with the multistate outbreak. The outbreak is under active investigation by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), and several state health departments. The... Continue Reading


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)

daveomak.fs said:


> ​
> *Lawsuit challenges FDA approval of additive that makes Impossible Burger ‘bleed’*
> By News Desk on Feb 04, 2021 12:05 am The Center for Food Safety is challenging the FDA’s approval of a color additive used to make Impossible Foods’ plant-based burger appear to “bleed” like real meat.....


If people want to eat something that simulates real meat, then maybe they need to just eat real meat or else just go out in the pasture and graze.....


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Sounds dangerous. Definitely not for me or my family. I am seeing tons of these options in stores now


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 4, 2021)

I've never had impossible burger and now this just reinforces it.  I'll stick to real meat thank you.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2021)

But isnt that the whole basis for "impossible burgers"? For the non meat eaters to be able to have a burger without the guilt of eating meat?  So now they are making it more meat like by having it "bleed"?  Might as well make it moo also. SMH! This world is going to hell in a handbasket and the pace is getting faster.
Jim


----------

